# outboard cutting out



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Sounds like a loose wire short in the ignition system.
Vibration causing a momentary ground of the current needed to cause spark.
Or possibly one of the engine rpm/temperature/oil safety features kicking in and killing rpms.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

it was the anti-siphon valve


----------

